# FInal Preleminary Games/Final SIxteen tiebreaker Discussion



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I shall preface my remarks by saying that I don't really understand anything about the tiebreakers.I found a discussion of the group d permutations on interbasket.net's forums.I don't understand whether or not it's head to head wins that count first,but if you have a three way tie apparently point differential will come into play.In Group D Puerto RIco wants Slovenija to eliminate China and Slovenija wants to beat China so that they don't have to think about tiebreakers.Anyone who cares to discuss the various possibilities or provide a link to a proper explanation may do so.
All times local GMT+9
<TABLE class=smallResults id=lid_6611_lateResu_tab_2 cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=even><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">SCG vs ARG</TD><TD align=right>13:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">ANG vs GER</TD><TD align=right>13:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">SLO vs CHN</TD><TD align=right>13:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">AUS vs QAT</TD><TD align=right>13:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">LIB vs NGR</TD><TD align=right>16:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">NZL vs PAN</TD><TD align=right>16:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">LTU vs BRA</TD><TD align=right>16:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">ITA vs PUR</TD><TD align=right>16:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>








</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">FRA vs VEN</TD><TD align=right>19:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">JPN vs ESP</TD><TD align=right>19:00 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">GRE vs TUR</TD><TD align=right>19:30 </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=18>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">USA vs SEN</TD><TD align=right>19:30 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 width="100%" align=center border=0 celpadding="0"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group A*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Argentina</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Serbia & Montenegro</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







France</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lebanon</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Nigeria</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Venezuela</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group B*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Spain</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Angola</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Federal Republic of Germany</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Japan</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







New Zealand</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Panama</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group C*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Greece</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Turkey</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lithuania</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Brazil</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Australia</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Qatar</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group D*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







United States of America</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Italy</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Slovenia</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Puerto Rico</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







People's Republic of China</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Senegal</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

5 undefeated teams still

Who's been the most impressive: US, Argentina, and Spain?


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

how will they do the tourney/elimination seedings?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Official fiba rules:

D.1 Procedure Teams shall be classified according to their win-loss records, namely two (2) points for each game won, one (1) point for each game lost (including lost by default) and zero (0) points for a game lost by forfeit. 
*D.1.1 If there are two teams in the classification with equal points, the result(s) of the game(s) between the two teams involved will be used to determine the placings*. 
D.1.2 If the points and the goal average in the games between the two teams are still the same, the classification will be determined by the goal average of all the games played in the group by each team. 
D.1.3 If more than two teams are equal in the placing, a second classification will be established, taking into account *only the results of the games between the teams that are tied*. 
D.1.4 If there are still teams tied after the second classification, then goal average will be used to determine the placing, taking into account only the results of the games between the teams still tied. 
D.1.5 If there are still teams tied, the placing will be determined using the goal average from the results of all their games played in the group. 
D.1.6 If, at any stage, using the above criteria, a multiple team tie is reduced to a tie involving only two teams, the procedure in D.1.1 and D.1.2 above will be applied. 
D.1.7 If, at any stage, it is reduced to a tie still involving more than two teams, the procedure, beginning with D.1.3 above, is repeated. D.1.8 Goal average will always be calculated by division.

http://usabasketball.com/rules/offic...rules_2004.pdf

I take the bolded part to mean that head to head wins are the first tiebreaker as I thought,but a three way tie must be decided by the point differential in games between the three teams.
<!-- / message -->


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

So the US will finish 5-0. Who do we play in the next round? I'm assuming some team from Group C.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

In the first game of the knockout round the first place team from Group D(the USA) will meet the fourth place team in Group C and conversely the 1st place team in Group C will face the fourth place team in Group D.Second place team in either group faces the third place team in the other.Same pattern holds true for Groups A and B.

The United States will face one of these three teams depending upon what happens tonight.Australia will almost certainly beat Qatar.Lithuania and Brazil will play one another.Brazil is eliminated if they lose because Australia holds the head to head tiebreaker.I think Australia would probably be eliminated in a three way tie because they beat Brazil by only six points and lost by 21 to Lithuania,and that same fact would likely help Lithuania get the third seed.

I suppose that Lithuania advances unless they lose by 16 if I understand this correctly and whichever team is ahead in that game will want to win by a margin that will get them Italy or Puerto Rico rather than the United States.

<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 width="100%" align=center border=0 celpadding="0"><TBODY><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lithuania</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Brazil</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Australia</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we'll end up with Brazil, Lithunia, or Australia. I hope it's not Brazil, I hope Brazil moves up a spot, because I want them to do well in the tournment, but not so well that they beat us.

Australia would be a fun game to watch, get to see Bogut. And we've already played Lithunia.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>*Serbia & Montenegro*</TD><TD align=middle>*vs. *</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>*Argentina*</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>*79*</TD><TD align=middle>*: *</TD><TD align=left width=125>*83 *

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>*Angola*</TD><TD align=middle>*vs. *</TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>*Germany*</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>*83*</TD><TD align=middle>*: *</TD><TD align=left width=125>*83*</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle colSpan=3 height=16>*2nd Overtime *</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Australia</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Qatar</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>93</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>46</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>*Slovenia is ahead of China 74-70 with a minute left*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

China just won with a trey at the buzzer 76-75.I don't understand Mandarin,but the guys on cctv5 are really pumped

I didn't watch the whole game but Yao had 36 pts and 10 rebounds.Primoz Brezec went 6-6 from the field with 14 points and 8 rebounds in 18 minutes.As a Bobcat fan I am really pumped about his play in the last three games,but he's also had fourteen fouls in those three games.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Buzzer beater, CHINA WINS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

FIBA.com is down so I can't check my facts,but I think that China will still be eliminated if Italy beat Puerto Rico.SLovenia lost to China by 1 and beat Puerto Rico by 10 I think so that puts them plus 9 on China and since PR beat China their point differential would be less.

In Overtime Germany wins
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=288 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=bottom><TD align=right height=16>Angola</TD><TD align=middle>vs. </TD><TD align=left colSpan=2>Germany</TD></TR><TR class=font_stand30 vAlign=bottom><TD align=right width=125>103</TD><TD align=middle>: </TD><TD align=left width=125>108</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18>*#*</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>*Players*</TD><TD width=43>*Min*</TD><TD width=63>*2PM-A*</TD><TD width=63>*3PPM-A*</TD><TD width=63>*FTM-A*</TD><TD width=30>*Pts*</TD><TD width=30>*****</TD><TD width=30>*R*</TD><TD width=30>*F*</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>*







*</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>*14*</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>*Nowitzki, Dirk*</TD><TD width=43>*49*</TD><TD width=63>*9 - 21*</TD><TD width=63>*4 - 8*</TD><TD width=63>*17 - 17*</TD><TD width=30>*47*</TD><TD width=30>*4*</TD><TD width=30>*16*</TD><TD width=30>*4*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Must have been double OT if the minutes are correct for Herr Nowitzki


----------



## spaldingtattoos (Jan 26, 2004)

China's gonna advance no matter who wins between Italy and PR. If Italy wins over PR then slovenia gets eliminated since the first tie breaker is head to head and slovenia just lost to China. It's hard to believe that slovenia couldn't even adance out of group D since I believe they're the 2nd best team in the group. Group D is by far the best group out there.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

spaldingtattoos said:


> China's gonna advance no matter who wins between Italy and PR. If Italy wins over PR then slovenia gets eliminated since the first tie breaker is head to head and slovenia just lost to China. It's hard to believe that slovenia couldn't even adance out of group D since I believe they're the 2nd best team in the group. Group D is by far the best group out there.


I could be completely wrong since it's 3:00 in the morning but...the first tiebreaker can't be used because head to head all three team have been beaten at least once by the two other teams. That would mean all three teams would be eliminated on the basis of the first tiebreaker. Therefore how would they determine it? Diable suggested the point differential system.

If I have no clue what I'm talkin about then let it be, but I do hope that China advances though.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

47 pts in FIBA games???? :krazy:


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Brazil and Puerto Rico both out of the WC in close games


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italy-Portorico 73-72

Italy is officially 2nd behind U.S.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

If France wins Spain will play saturday vs Serbia... i think we're better but really, I prefer another rival...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I put the Lithuania-Brazil result in by hand and obviously Lithuania is the third seed and Australia the 4th seed in Group C Does not include results of France-Venezuela US-Senegal,Japan vs Spain or Greece-Turkey
<TABLE style="FONT-SIZE: 8pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 width="100%" align=center border=0 celpadding="0"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group A*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Argentina</TD><TD vAlign=top>5/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>10</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Serbia & Montenegro</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Nigeria</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lebanon</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







France</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Venezuela</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group B*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Federal Republic of Germany</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>9</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Spain</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Angola</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







New Zealand</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Japan</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Panama</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/5</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group C*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Greece</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Turkey</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Australia</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Lithuania</TD><TD vAlign=top>3/2</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Brazil</TD><TD vAlign=top>1/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>6</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Qatar</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/5</TD><TD vAlign=top>5</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#eeeeee colSpan=4>*Group D*</TD></TR><TR style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold"><TD vAlign=top>#</TD><TD vAlign=top>Team</TD><TD vAlign=top>W/L</TD><TD vAlign=top>Pts</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*1.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







United States of America</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/0</TD><TD vAlign=top>8</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*2.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Italy</TD><TD vAlign=top>4/1</TD><TD vAlign=top>9</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*3.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Slovenia</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*4.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







People's Republic of China</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f7e1e1><TD vAlign=top>*5.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Puerto Rico</TD><TD vAlign=top>2/3</TD><TD vAlign=top>7</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#f1cdcd><TD vAlign=top>*6.*</TD><TD vAlign=top>







Senegal</TD><TD vAlign=top>0/4</TD><TD vAlign=top>4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Round of sixteen known Matchups 
USA vs Australia
Italy vs Lithuania
Slovenia vs Greece-Turkey loser
China vs Greece-Turkey winner


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Diable said:


> Must have been double OT if the minutes are correct for Herr Nowitzki


it's actually Triple OTs


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Lithuania is strong..they will mis Jasi and Siska but are still strong..I'm a little be scared...and even if u pass against Spain is a mission impossible...
Usa will have no trouble with Australia


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Well i think we play vs Serbia, but an important member, called Olivier Ga-idunnowhatmore has been saying to the members of Spain Federation that we will play vs Nigeria.

But reading the rules we play vs Serbia. Really i think he dunno the rules :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I assume that the way that the three 2-3 teams in Group A were placed in the standings is based on the tiebreakers.If so then Serbia is the third seed and Nigeria is the fourth seed with Lebanon eliminated.I haven't done the math,but it seems that that fibaamerica.com would have so

Spain vs Nigeria
Argentina vs New Zealand
France vs Angola
Germany vs Serbia-Montenegro

As I said that just assumes that Fibaamerica.com put the tiebreakers into the standings here


----------



## KrazySako (Aug 24, 2006)

According to the FIBA electric wallchart, 1/8 Finals games are the followings:
Argentina - New Zealand
Turkey - China 
Spain - Serbia & Montenegro
Italy - Lithuania
Greece - Slovenia
France - Angola
USA - Australia
Germany - Nigeria


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

KrazySako said:


> According to the FIBA electric wallchart, 1/8 Finals games are the followings:
> Argentina - New Zealand
> Turkey - China
> Spain - Serbia & Montenegro
> ...



Italy-Lithuania and Greece-Slovenia should be great matchups. Serbia gave Argentina a game today so Spain might struggle with them.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

KrazySako said:


> According to the FIBA electric wallchart, 1/8 Finals games are the followings:
> Argentina - New Zealand
> *Turkey - China*
> Spain - Serbia & Montenegro
> ...


You're wrong:

Greece - China

Turkey - Slovenija

check out the LINK


----------



## KrazySako (Aug 24, 2006)

If those are the matches.. I still didn't check FIBA's website but i think they won't make a wallchart which gives wrong results..

So in my opinion, the best game will be Spain vs Serbia & Montenegro. Serbia was not good at the beginning but then they got well and Spain did a good job in their group..

_EDITED_

Sorry about my mistake but I took it from the wallchart prepared by FIBA!
the wallchart has considered China the 3rd and Slovenia the 4th, which is the opposite.. they have a bug in the program!


----------

